# Sea Time Condo, Ocean City, MD, Jun 20-27



## janej

1 bedroom sleeps 6, two units available, higher floor (7th and 8th) with great ocean view from the balcony.  Full kitchen, w/d in unit

For floor plan and pictures, check out the resort website at http://seatimecondos.com/

Asking for $600 per unit or best offer


----------



## janej

Still available, bump


----------



## Egret1986

*Sent an Email*



janej said:


> Still available, bump



Checking with a couple of people to see if they can use one or both.


----------



## janej

Thanks, Alisia!

I can lower the price to $550 per unit.

Jane


----------



## Egret1986

*Folks can't get off that week unfortunately*

Great price!


----------



## janej

Update, rented


----------



## momeason

Check out the reviews of Sea Time. I was interested so I googled the resort.


----------



## janej

Rented, no longer available.   One renter may only stay for 3 night weekend, please PM me if you are interested in Monday through Friday.   I will refer you to him.


----------



## janej

*pictures from the unit*


----------

